# :: When are you putting your Christmas Decorations up?::



## Saffy (Dec 3, 2009)

inkbouce: Saturday for me ! ! inkbouce:


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Dec 3, 2009)

We have our stocking up no tree this year gave it to my sister for her kids


----------



## kirbyultra (Dec 3, 2009)

Saturday!


----------



## BethM (Dec 3, 2009)

I don't put up christmas decorations.


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Dec 3, 2009)

I've put a few up, but hope to get the rest done on Saturday!!!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Dec 3, 2009)

outside lights went up day before Thanksgiving--inside stuff, tree, stockings, etc. tomorrow and Saturday.


----------



## Brandy456 (Dec 5, 2009)

We've put most of ours up.
the tree is up, and the wreath is on the door.
All thats left is the lights to go on the windows.


----------



## trailsend (Dec 5, 2009)

I've put up my village, some bows... tomorrow we'll go out in the bush and bring a tree home... and finish the lights and garland in the house.


----------



## myLoki (Dec 5, 2009)

Everything but the outside lights went up the Friday after Thanksgiving and the outside lights went up today.

t.


----------



## irishbunny (Dec 5, 2009)

We are cutting down our tree tomorrow, but it has to dry out before we can put it up. So probably next weekend when we put up the decorations.


----------



## cheryl (Dec 5, 2009)

I'm putting up my tree today!...finally...i kept forgetting lol


----------



## bat42072 (Dec 6, 2009)

I put my tree up the day after thanksgiving.. and decorated the study the same day... last night started decorating the yard and hanging lights and need to go to walmart to buy more stuff..lol...DH caught the bug and won't stop


----------



## irishlops (Dec 6, 2009)

Hopefully by the 16th of december


----------



## Elf Mommy (Dec 6, 2009)

I'm having the boy bring down the bins from the attic today. A friend/coworker is giving me a tree this year (they bought an artificial one last year, and then wanted an LED light one this year...so they asked if I wanted the one they bought last year  ). So, this week we should be decorating the tree. Now I just have to rig it so Poe can't get to it/chew the wires.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Dec 6, 2009)

our outside lights were put up right before Thanksgiving, and the inside decorations were put up right after thanksgiving, and yesterday we cut our tree down and put it up and decorated it last night!!!!!! How appropriate it was that it snowed yesterday while we were getting the tree!!!!!


----------



## nicolevins (Dec 6, 2009)

We aren't putting our tree up this year, but we are putting other decor. up! Probably the 16th or something


----------



## hartleybun (Dec 6, 2009)

quite a few people have put their up round here, so i thought i'd better decorate my small conifer. i also hang a couple of seasonal things by the front door so will be doing the winter ones this week. wont do inside of the house for another week or so.

have seen quite a few houses covered in lights etc whilst doing mum's taxi for kids. these people are obviously on a different energy tarrif than any we can find


----------



## cheryl (Dec 7, 2009)

*Luvmyzoocrew wrote: *


> How appropriate it was that it snowed yesterday while we were getting the tree!!!!!


Aww that sounds just lovely...how christmassy is that!....you know i would really love to wake up on christmas day and it's snowing out....hehe well it ain't never gonna happen!.. cause i wake up to sunshine lol


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Dec 7, 2009)

Cheryl i dont know if i could ever live in a place where it was warm out on Christmas after living where i do with the cold weather for CHristmas time,lol


----------



## mouse_chalk (Dec 7, 2009)

We put our tree up last week, on Wednesay. The 2nd of December- our earliest ever I think!
Here is a picture of it:







We put ours on a little table so the bunnies can't reach it, and it almost touches the ceiling lol. For the lghts, we wrap them around and the wire ends towards the top of the tree, and the plug is behind the tree resting on the radiator (which we turn off when the tree is up so the tree doesn't burn) so that the wires don't hang down and aren't in reach of naughty bunny teeth, lol.


----------



## Gordon (Dec 7, 2009)

I don't bother with decorations at my house, but I do put up a really nice artificial tree at my mother's house every year, and that takes about 3 hours!  --I did that, last Friday. ... I'm a control freak about how all the lights and ornaments should be placed.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Dec 7, 2009)

This is the hubster putting the lights on the tree, i forget which setting i took this but i thought it was neat, you can see the baby walking and he is a blur,lol







The tree all done but on this setting you cant see the lights on, but they are on






This is the baby putting the angel on, dont mind my drop ceiling,hopefully my living room will be getting done next year,lol.


----------



## irishbunny (Dec 7, 2009)

Aww those pictures are cute! My Dad is putting up the lights outside right now and out tree is up but not decorated yet. We are decorating inside the house and the tree tomorrow!


----------



## BethM (Dec 7, 2009)

Jen and Fran, your trees are gorgeous!!

It is so funny, I am a bit of a scrooge, and never decorate for Christmas, but I *love* a beautifully decorated tree. I've got a huge collection of tree ornaments that never get put up, lol.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Dec 7, 2009)

*BethM wrote: *


> Jen and Fran, your trees are gorgeous!!
> 
> It is so funny, I am a bit of a scrooge, and never decorate for Christmas, but I *love* a beautifully decorated tree. I've got a huge collection of tree ornaments that never get put up, lol.


Thanks Beth!

I can never be bothered to put up other decorations aside from the tree. We have some snowball-style lights around the mirror above our (fake) mantlepiece, and a wreath on the door, but that's it. I tack Christmas cards to the wall as they arrive though. I'd like more decorations up, but I really, really, don't like tinsel and the sort of foldy-out sparkly decorations you can get. That's where the scrooge in me comes out! Steve wanted tinsel on the tree this year but he changed his mind when he saw how it looked with just lights and hanging decorations.


Fran, your living room looks so nice! Very cosy and welcoming- I love your fireplace!


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Dec 7, 2009)

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> *BethM wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Jen and Fran, your trees are gorgeous!!
> ...


Thanks Beth, we went and cut our treee down , it was fun. I love decorating, i dont like taking them down as much as i love putting them up. We have lights outside on the porch, in the windows, on the fireplace mantal, around the doorways, on the railing going upstairs, in the kitchen,lol.

Thanks Jen, the fire place is real but the insert is just an electric fireplace,lol. One of these years to come we will be getting a wood stove insert but we just havent had the money, but that will just make the nice winter nights to have a fire going,lol


----------



## Brandy456 (Dec 8, 2009)

Here's our tree


----------



## degrassi (Dec 8, 2009)

Put our tree up last night. Not as much fun as it was when we were little and we'd sit around doing it as a family, talking about the ornaments. I did it by myself  But it looks nice and I left the xmas tree lights on all night so I could see the tree from my bedroom  

Thankfully my dad put up the xmas lights up on the house last week, just before a huge storm came and the deep freeze(it was -35*c just outside the city). Last year he waited too long and it was too cold to put them up.


----------

